# Rockets use amnesty rule to cut Weatherspoon



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Alexander should save about $6.35 million. We lose our biggest expiring contract, but still have $13 million expiring (Wesley, Baker, Moochie).


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?section=nba&id=2135177



> Weatherspoon was scheduled to make $6.3 million in 2005-06.
> 
> Acquired in December 2003 from the New York Knicks, Weatherspoon averaged 3.1 points and 3.1 rebounds in 40 games with the Rockets last season.
> 
> "These types of moves are never easy," Rockets general manager Carroll Dawson said. "This decision was made in order to give us more financial flexibility under terms of the new collective bargaining agreement."


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Well, I didn't expect that, cause I would have thought he'd have some trade value either now or at the trade deadline. But $6 million in taxes is a lot. Now we should use a spot to pick up Lonny Baxtor or another PF, because we will need a 3rd one. you never know when Juwan or Stromile will be injured.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

NO! NOT THE SPOON!

:brokenhea


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> NO! NOT THE SPOON!
> 
> :brokenhea


Watch him end up in Orlando :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Watch him end up in Orlando :biggrin:


nah, he'll either end up in philly (home of the cheese steak) or new orleans (home to... well that requires atleast 2 sticks of butter)


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ahhh damn. He was the logical choice, but I had a sentimental attachment for him. I will miss the Spoon.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'll miss the fat *******.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> I'll miss the fat *******.


He's not fat, he just got big bones :raised_ey


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Like MRC said, still have about 13 mil in expiring contracts. Just be sure to leave that bag of Doritos in the locker room and don't let that door hit your big fat ace on the way out.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

It's a good move because he wasn't going to do much next season either way.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

their really is a god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but seriously now i hear he could land in New Jersey as the 3rd choice PF :banana:


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Like MRC said, still have about 13 mil in expiring contracts. Just be sure to leave that bag of Doritos in the locker room and don't let that door hit your big fat ace on the way out.


he still counts as an expiring contract. the rockets still have to pay him this upcoming season. they just won't have to pay the league any taxes for being over the luxury tax threshold.

unless you're talking about an expiring contract for trade purposes ...


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Alexander should save about $6.35 million. We lose our biggest expiring contract, but still have $13 million expiring (Wesley, Baker, Moochie).


Yeh hopefully we can use those as trade bait later in the season... I'll miss Spoon and his superugly jumpshot


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> nah, he'll either end up in philly (home of the cheese steak) or new orleans (home to... well that requires atleast 2 sticks of butter)


coincidentally Weatherspoon began his career very well in Philly, something must've kept him very motivated....


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Some people thought he'd be the next Charles Barkley, minus the passing and athleticism and shooting range.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Yao Mania said:


> Watch him end up in Orlando :biggrin:



Nah, he's about 4 years and 50lbs from playing in Orlando. Of course, then we'd sign him to the team and he'd burn Orlando to go play in Spain.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

The dish ran away with the spoon. No more underachieving fat, slow and old players on this team. You will be missed spoon. My heart is aching from this huge whole that was clogged up by spoon. Now that the huge space is vacant who will fill that void. :boohoo: 

Good news i just heard that spoon got over this release with a visit to baskin robins. They had to close the shop down shortly after though.

Good bye spoon.


----------

